

Ask HN: List of popular blogs to promote mobile application - mgl

Dear HN, what is your favorite (public) list of blogs and websites that can be used to promote your mobile applications?
======
mgl
To start with something - my list of popular websites useful in promotion of
iOS applications:

<http://appshopper.com/>

<http://blog.ngmoco.com/>

<http://dailyappshow.com/>

<http://iphone.iusethis.com/>

<http://iphoneapplicationlist.com/>

<http://justanotheriphoneblog.com/>

<http://teksocial.com/>

<http://www.148apps.com/>

<http://www.appcraver.com/>

<http://www.appleiphoneapps.com/>

<http://www.appleiphoneschool.com/>

<http://www.apprater.com/>

<http://www.appsafari.com/>

<http://www.appshopper.com/>

<http://www.appstoreapps.com/>

<http://www.apptism.com/>

<http://www.appvee.com/>

<http://www.freshapps.com/>

<http://www.iphoneappreviews.net/>

<http://www.iphoneapps.co.uk/>

<http://www.iphonehacks.com/>

<http://www.nativeiphoneapps.com/>

<http://www.theiphoneblog.com/>

<http://www.toucharcade.com/>

<http://www.tuaw.com/>

------
DenisM
If your app is targeted to a particular demographic it's always best to stick
with that rather than generic "mobile app site". So for example if you wrote
an app for amateur dog training, it's best to promote it where the new dog
owners hang out, rather than where iPhone users hang out.

Depends on the app of course. If you can't think of particular audience, that
might be an indicator that you didn't think it through.

~~~
mgl
+1, extremely fair point which can be easily forgotten.

